# Twisting towers around the world



## E -zone ³ (Mar 7, 2005)

This thread is for showing all the projects u/c, proposals or built of twisting towers around the world.

:banana:


----------



## E -zone ³ (Mar 7, 2005)

So, let's begin with this proposal of twins twisting towers for my city Guadalajara, Mexico... 

name: CIMA LOFTS 2
Floors: 32 & 32
Height: 120mts. (estimated)
purpose: residential.

renderings:


















models:


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

^^^ Thats a pretty damn nice.

Im skeptical of those balconies though...i have a balcony thats extended a bit more out then the top floors, and sometimes find some guy's belongings on my floor, including dropped cigarettes...im considering an awning (fireproof ofcourse).

Shall i be the delagate for the Malmo tower then?

Architecture at a higher level...


----------



## E -zone ³ (Mar 7, 2005)

TURNING TORSO IS JUST SO AWESOME !!!!!!!! 

i think it's one of the best looking skyscrapers in the world.

BTW

Here's another twisting tower
its a proposal for panama city


name: revolution tower
floors: 52
height: ???
purpose: Office.











so what do you think about this one??


----------



## Lattice (Apr 16, 2006)

*Shukhov's Towers*

These *Shukhov*'s Towers are the *First (1896!)* Twisting Towers in the World!










http://www.shukhov.org/tower.html










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shukhov_Tower










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shukhov_tower_on_the_Oka_River


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Dubai Towers Istanbul, Istanbul*


----------



## asb63 (Aug 2, 2005)

INFINITY TOWER, DUBAI


Project: Infinity Tower
Floor count: 80
Type: Residential
Location: Dubai Marina, Dubai
Height: 330m
Architects: Skidmore Owings & Merrill
Website: www.infinitytower.com
Construction start: Jan 07
Construction end: Dec 08
Key fact: Highest twisting tower in the world!


----------



## Mukaltin (Feb 25, 2006)

Marriage Palace in Moscow. Under counstruction. Floor count: 48


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

*Sarajevo Twist Tower*
_Status: Under Construction
Construction Start: June 2006
Construction End: June 2008
Height: 162m
Floors: 40
Location: Sarajevo Business Disctrict - Mariah Castle_


----------



## Pearl of the Gulf (Sep 20, 2005)

*villamar @ the harbour*









Name: villamar @ the harbour
Location: Bahrain financial harbour 
Price: US$ 450 million (whole project including villas)
Description: 3 residential towers ranging from 47 to 57 floors
Status: Under Construction

Website: http://www.villamarharbour.com


----------



## altayskaya (Apr 18, 2006)

*Twisting Tower by Ken Shuttleworth*

The Vortex is the name given to a huge and highly twisting tower designed by Ken Shuttleworth’s MAKE Places Ltd. If it is built according to current plans, it will be 300m (984ft) tall.


----------



## Zedferret (Oct 19, 2006)

Don't forget Chicago. Fordham Spire.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

And Kuwait Trade Center 45F:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Absolute World, Mississauga, Canada

Approved
Both towers start together as of Spring 2007.
56/50 storey


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Ahh Marc, you beat me to it!


----------



## E -zone ³ (Mar 7, 2005)

:drool: damn i love twisting towers they look so stunning.


----------



## E -zone ³ (Mar 7, 2005)

BTW what are the height & floor count of the dubai towers in istanbul??? they look huge¡¡¡ :eek2:


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

The twisting tower for Moscow is my favourite


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I like the Fordham Spire and hopefullly it's gonna be built.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

The original will always be the best:


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

the new 185m tall european central bank headquarters in frankfurt will also be 'twisted'


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Nothing beats the almight TT, great pics by Staff! :yes:


----------



## LAX 777 (Jul 25, 2006)

Personally, I can't wait for this fad to die.


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

now every city wants a twisting tower....

when will it end??????


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I love twisting towers! The Guadalajara one is beautiful!


----------



## leno666 (Sep 4, 2006)

samsonyuen said:


> I love twisting towers! The Guadalajara one is beautiful!


>.> .....
i hate twisting towers..... the onli one that looks appealing from all these twistin tower is the revolution tower


----------



## Penhorn (Mar 28, 2006)

This proposed building in Halifax is kind of twisty...


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

^^ Wa wa wee wah! Where is this going to be built?!?


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Great projects . I see that after Turning Turso the boom of twisting towers begin .


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Penhorn said:


> This proposed building in Halifax is kind of twisty...


I've seen that proposal before and I quite like it. Good for Halifax!


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Take note of this quote from the great architectural philosopher, Rapid: "At the dawn of the 21st century, we witness an evolution into more fluid design, particularly that of the twisting tower."


----------



## xAKxRUSx (Mar 7, 2006)

Another one in Moscow under construction: 
Dom na Mosfilmovskoi - 45 Floors 185 meters


----------



## E -zone ³ (Mar 7, 2005)

TT is for me the nicest looking skyscraper in the world... BY NOW

@STAFF thanks for sharing those stunning pics of the TT they're awesome kay:


----------



## E -zone ³ (Mar 7, 2005)

BTW i found another twisting proyect for valencia i think it's about 3 towers from 220m to 308m or so

here's a couple of renders of the 308m tower.


----------



## E -zone ³ (Mar 7, 2005)

renders from the whole complex in valencia..























































master calatrava


----------



## Martinsizon (May 20, 2006)

Vancouver has a proposal for a 183m building, 1133 West Georgia
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=1133westgeorgia-vancouver-canada


----------



## E -zone ³ (Mar 7, 2005)

^^ nice one

here's the rendering.


model.


Damn!!!!! I really love vancouver.... and this tower will be an excelent addition to the skyline if built.


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

I do like Twisting Towers, they are very good to look at. But some look very ugly.


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Torre Espacio currently U/C in Madrid is kinda twisting


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Marriage Palace is by far the best.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

The original is not only the original - it is also the best!
Pictures from my website:





































Incredible to believe, but TT will be beaten in some years by the 216m Malmö Tower (to compare with TT:s 190m)!


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

wow...you can really see some interesting designs:lol: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Sentient Seas (Feb 17, 2007)

Jakob said:


> *Dubai Towers Istanbul, Istanbul*


These buildings are brilliant. I really love Dubai's futuristic style with structure design. Perhaps a trip out there around 2010 would be worthwhile.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

they are proposed to built in Istanbul


----------



## Mimar (Mar 25, 2006)

Sarajevo Avaz Twist Tower U/C ~170m


----------



## K85 (Aug 23, 2006)

are there any buildings already built that have done a full 360 rotational twist?


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Redesigned Chicago Spire (by Calatrava) - 2000 ft, 150 floor:




























Model by STR:


----------



## Tuscani01 (Nov 24, 2005)

Posted already but the pics dont work, or were never posted...

Absolute World:

South Tower









Both North and South Towers









Both starting construction any day now.


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

twisting towers are awesome.

but some may look irritating and just wish that they are not twisted


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

The Paradigm, Kelana Jaya, Petaling Jaya (part of Kuala Lumpur metro area)


----------



## shctaw (Jun 18, 2006)

Very beautiful twisting tower pictures, how many of them are really build?

So far Singapore only have bending tower call Reflection. 

Hope someone design one in Singapore.


----------



## Bronteboy (Jun 19, 2004)

New still-emerging proposal that (very unusually) made p1 news in Melbourne's broadsheet today: it's projected as 50-60 stories, but plans not finalised or submitted yet.


Edit: we've just realized the twisting tower shown here is a direct take from Hadid's Fiero di Milano - obviously indicative only. expect major changes.



















Visionary architect set to transform Docklands

By Royce Millar

August 2, 2007

One of the world's leading architects is designing a Melbourne landmark for Docklands that will be Australia's greenest and most expensive office and housing complex.

Iraqi-born, London-based Zaha Hadid will oversee design of a spectacular $1.5 billion scheme earmarked for Collins Street by Middle Eastern investment company Sama Dubai. Ms Hadid, 57, was the first woman to win architecture's most prestigious award, the Pritzker prize, in 2004.

Property and State Government sources say Government approval looks likely for the proposal. It consists of four buildings - Docklands' tallest tower and elaborate civic spaces over two sites and on decking over Wurundjeri Way.

The scheme was recently presented to former premier Steve Bracks, whose response was believed to be encouraging. Docklands development agency VicUrban has supported it in principle.

Ms Hadid's work is variously described as ultra modern, supremacist and utopian. A major influence was pre-Stalin Soviet constructivism. She gained international fame with her design for The Peak country club in Hong Kong in 1983. Once known as an architect whose work was often too ambitious to be built, she is now sought after. Her built works include the Lois Rosenthal Centre for Contemporary Art in Cincinnati, Ohio; the BMW factory in Leipzig, Germany; and a National Centre for Contemporary Arts in Rome.

Royal Australian Institute of Architects Victorian president Philip Goad described Ms Hadid as a "colourful, larger-than-life figure" who would bring much needed "style and finesse" to Docklands. "Docklands could do with a much greater degree of architectural sophistication," he said. "It needs to rise above the developer schlock we now have."

The proposed tower will be 50 to 60 levels high and would occupy the site once earmarked for the failed Grollo Tower.

The proposal includes sophisticated water features and extensive use of recycled materials. A Government source said the proposal was so green it would deserve an eight-to-12-star energy rating. The current rating system extends to six stars. The only two completed buildings to have achieved six-star accreditation in Australia are in Melbourne: the Melbourne City Council's CH2 in Swanston Street and a nine-storey building at 140 Albert Road, South Melbourne.

But the Sama Dubai proposal is already controversial given the involvement of John Tabart, the former VicUrban chief executive who now works for the company. After a decade at the helm, Mr Tabart left VicUrban (formerly Docklands Authority) in December 2005 bound for Dubai.

Last September VicUrban agreed to deal exclusively with Sama over the Batman Hill sites for three months. Ten months later the exclusive negotiations continue. Local developers, competitors for the sites, are furious at what they claim is special treatment for Sama.

"They got preferential treatment because Tabart was the CEO of Vicurban," one disgruntled competitor said this week. "It stinks."

Mr Tabart is not involved in negotiations between VicUrban and the Government.

Such is the wealth of Sama that it may build the Docklands complex speculatively, gambling that tenants will be found later. Such risk-taking has been rare in Melbourne since the property meltdown of the early 1990s.

The cashed-up company has billions to invest across the world and is believed to be targeting stable Western economies for investment. But it is highly sensitive to any potential hostility to Arab investment in countries such as Australia.

A theme of the proposed project is the re-establishment and celebration of Batman's Hill, once a city focal point and location of John Batman's home from 1836. The hill, now more of a rise, was levelled to make way for Spencer Street Station in the mid-1860s.

Architects Ashton Raggatt McDougall and development investment firm EPC Partners are believed to be among local firms involved in the Sama scheme. Major Projects Minister Theo Theophanous issued a carefully worded statement to The Age this week that sounded promising for the developers.

"No decisions have been made about the future of this project," it said. "However, we are keen to keep expanding the Docklands, which is a vibrant community."

VicUrban said it did not discuss proposals under consideration.

Responses could not be obtained from Sama Dubai or Ms Hadid.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Spiral towers*

It is under construction in Nagoya


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

*New project for Paris la Défense*

Here is a project in la Defense, I Think we can say there are twisted?


Cyril said:


> More information about this project from the French architect Chiambata
> 
> http://www.pca-architecture.com/


----------



## onZikisAyas (May 26, 2006)

Fordham spire looks amazing


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

The twisty thing has been a very strong fad... but I suspect it will be fading from fashion soon..


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

Da Vinci Tower, Dubai:



nuricool said:


>


----------



## Daniil N. (Nov 11, 2003)

it's getting boring to see this kind of structures all over the world...everywhere


----------



## Daniil N. (Nov 11, 2003)

BTW Moscow developing group Mirax (Federation tower) announced that they've invite David Fisher to build similar dynamic twisting tower as in Dubai


----------



## Joy Machine (Aug 13, 2007)

ok, so they look good, but I just get the odd feeling that twisting buildings are going to be very dated several decades from now...


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

The pinnacles of several radio towers are also twisting towers:









Pinnacle of Heidelberg telecommunication tower, Heidelberg, Germany ( height: 102 metres) 









Langenbrand TV and Radio Tower, Langenbrand, Germany ( height: 148 metres). Have a look at its pinnacle!

The spiral on the pinnacle is not just decoration. It embetters its behaviour at strong winds.


----------



## Vancouverite (Nov 28, 2006)

*Render of Ritz-Carlton Hotel and Residences in Vancouver*









image ripped from www.vancouversturn.ca

Great scoop MichaelChampion in the BC thread on SSP.

Demolition of the existing structure on the site is well under way.


----------



## jonovision (Dec 16, 2003)

The United Gulf towers in Halifax if ever built would be the only twisting towers in Halifax. They have even been dubbed the 'Twisted Sisters'.


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

dubai towers istanbul


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

credits to toad10256.
The Absolute World of Mississauga:









just reuploaded. lol


----------



## E -zone ³ (Mar 7, 2005)

Joy Machine said:


> ok, so they look good, but I just get the odd feeling that twisting buildings are going to be very dated several decades from now...


Agree... :S


----------



## RGV_Ve (Mar 9, 2008)

LAX 777 said:


> Personally, I can't wait for this fad to die.


I also cant wait.. hno:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

As usual everybody copies Calatrava. Heck the man even copies from his own work.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Anybody know what the first ever twisted tower was?


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

I believe it was Turning Torso in Malmo, Sweden.


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

Will Chicago Spire ever be built?, It should have been the first Megatall in America


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^Sadly, no.  What a shamehno:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Our Vancouver's very own twisting tower, its currently under construction.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ I didn't realize it is under construction! Where are they at? What is the name of the project?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow, that's quite unlike Vancouver. 
So... Malmo, Sarajevo, Panama City, Toronto, Dubai, Moscow and now Vancouver have twisting towers.


----------



## in'sauga (Nov 19, 2004)

^^actually, Toronto doesn't have a twisting tower, but it's neighbour to the west; Mississauga has 2 (Absolute Towers)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^Yup.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taller said:


> ^^ I didn't realize it is under construction! Where are they at? What is the name of the project?


The name hasn't been decided yet but Holborn is the developer. The tower will have 66 floors and its roughly about 190m and its on W Georgia.

some photos I took recently...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks!


----------

